# Graceface's Mantis family



## Graceface

I thought I'd start a photo album of my ever growing mantis family. Currently, we are raising Ghosts and Orchids, so that is what you will see for now. I haven't named the Ghosts yet, because I wanted to be sure of their sex. I think I've got them all figured out now, I just need to actually name them! 

This is G-1, who i believe is a male (Potentially named Arthur)


----------



## Graceface

This is G-2, who I believe is female (potentially named Bellatrix). Her on my hand is pre molt, the one of her on the tulle is post molt yesterday


----------



## Mantis Lady

Beautiful ghosts you have.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Your ghosts are beautiful! You can go ahead and name them, as you are 100% correct on their genders. Good job! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Too bad I don't have a green one. I like the color of Bellatrix


----------



## Graceface

Little Mantis said:


> Too bad I don't have a green one. I like the color of Bellatrix


She is my favorite! I love the green coloration, too. I saw a Moonlight Mantids video where he said green Ghosts are always female, but idk how true that is. I'd love to have more green color variants either way! Maybe some of my freshly hatched nymphs will be green. A girl can hope, right?


----------



## Mantis Lady

Oh they can still change color? would be cool  if mine turn 1 brown and 1 green  



Graceface said:


> A girl can hope, right?


sure


----------



## Graceface

Little Mantis said:


> Oh they can still change color? would be cool  if mine turn 1 brown and 1 green


I don't know at what instar their color shows, maybe someone else can clarify for us.

I have L2 nymphs that hatched from an ooth and I'm hoping some will be green ?. I haven't been able to decipher if any are green yet, as they are so tiny and there are so many its hard to tell. I have around 40 housed communally right now. Today, I separated them into 2 32oz enclosures and I'm only counting 36 ? I didn't expect them all to live from the hatch, but I'm kinda bummed to see I lost a few


----------



## Graceface

This is Ingrid. She is about ready to molt and is already getting so big! She is way bigger than her sisters


----------



## Mantis Lady

Aww, I can't see your pic of Ingrid


----------



## Graceface

trying to fix it now, lol


----------



## Graceface

This is Jane. She just molted last night and was so thirsty today! She enjoyed a nice drink from my finger


----------



## Mantis Lady

They both are cute  and beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ingrid and Jane are beautiful mantids! 

@Little Mantis You will not know the true colors of your ghost until about L4-L5. You may have a green one after all!

@Graceface I am sure that with that many nymphs you will have several green ones! 

I have seen pics of green male ghosts, but my three adults now, both girls are green, and the male is brown.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> You will not know the true colors of your ghost until about L4-L5. You may have a green one after all!


Then i have to be patient then and wait 2 molts  but i hope on 1 green one.


----------



## MantisGirl13

? yeah, the greens sure are pretty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo

So cute. I love seeing the orchids molt. They vary so drastically after each one.


----------



## hysteresis

Walking flowers. Literally.

Be still, my beating heart.


----------



## Graceface

Jaywo said:


> So cute. I love seeing the orchids molt. They vary so drastically after each one.


The females grow so much in each molt, I'm always shocked to see how big they've gotten! Ingrid is going to be a big lady when she molts this time ? 



hysteresis said:


> Walking flowers. Literally.
> 
> Be still, my beating heart.


The Orchids get me every time. They are just *so* pretty, they are the Audrey Hepburn of the mantis world, as my husband says! I'm smitten, for sure ?


----------



## Graceface

This is Letty, another of my female Orchids


----------



## Graceface

This is Domenic, a male Orchid. He just molted a few days ago and is so so pink! I hope he stays that way ?❤


----------



## Mantis Lady

I hope it too. Pink is more beautiful than white?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! They are awesome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Thank you, everyone! I will keep posting photos as I get some good ones. I currently have 11 Orchids (4 female, 7 male), 8 L4/L5 Ghosts, and around 36 L1/L2 Ghost nymphs from a recent hatch, so there are more than a couple mantises in our house right now ?


----------



## MantisGirl13

? Wow! You really do have a lot!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Keep posting pics, I like to see them?.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yeah, Please do keep posting pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

I will! Mantids are just so fascinating and fun, I can't get enough of them ? 

Ingrid successfully molted last night. I'll get a new picture of her today to show you guys.


----------



## Graceface

G-6 molted last night also. Here she is in all her freshly molted glory. Gotta give her a name, which will start with F. Maybe Fiona, or Freya. I haven't decided


----------



## Graceface

Here is Ingrid, pictured in her enclosure with her molt and also in my hand so you can see her better


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molts  they are both beautiful mantids




Graceface said:


> Mantids are just so fascinating and fun, I can't get enough of them


 I totally agree?


----------



## Graceface

Here is Heidi, my 4th female Orchid. I included a picture of her doing what I call 'posing,' where they flatten their bodies and splay their leg petals in an attempt to look even more like a flower. The other picture is of her in her enclosure, eagerly awaiting a meal of flies


----------



## Mantis Lady

Oh, she has green in her eyes, beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ooh, beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Letty molted this morning and is so much bigger! I'll have to get a good picture of her; the ones I took suck ?


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt

?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congratulations on the successful molt! I can't wait to see pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Heidi molted! She is either L5 or L6, I'm leaning toward L6. This is her 3rd molt in my possession, and she was L2 or L3 when I got her


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ooh, so pretty! I am getting orchids this week and I am SOO excited! Can you give me any pointers on how to care for them?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Looking at these makes me soooo happy!


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is beautiful and gratz on the molt.


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is beautiful and gratz on the molt.


----------



## Graceface

Absolutely @MantisGirl13 I'm happy to help any way I can!

They like it humid, and they like to drink water, too. I like to let mine drink off of my finger when I clean their enclosures, which is fun ? They are voracious eaters, which is also fun. My females have tripled their food intake since their last molt (yikes!) 

One of my main concerns with raising Orchids was the high humidity coupled with the need for 'fresh air.' I keep my females on a heat mat at around 86 with a humidifier, both are on a controller keeping it within range (70%RH, 85ish F). I use paper towels as a substrate due to cost and ease of use. The level of food my females eat results in dirty enclosures daily (with so much frass and fly debris). I've found the stale air thing to be a non issue for me, as I get into their cups to change the paper towels daily (most times) to avoid any mold, bacteria, or potential issues in the micro climate of their enclosure. Plus, it gives me an excuse to hang out with them. 

Overall, they are fun, rewarding, and not too difficult to care for (regardless of the hype). As long as you keep them in the appropriate climate, you will do fine. They are a tropical species, the hardest part of their care is just making sure they stay warm and humid enough. An experienced keeper such as yourself will have no problems ?

Definitely show us some photos when your nymphs arrive. I just ordered more and I'm stoked!!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Absolutely @MantisGirl13 I'm happy to help any way I can!
> 
> They like it humid, and they like to drink water, too. I like to let mine drink off of my finger when I clean their enclosures, which is fun ? They are voracious eaters, which is also fun. My females have tripled their food intake since their last molt (yikes!)
> 
> One of my main concerns with raising Orchids was the high humidity coupled with the need for 'fresh air.' I keep my females on a heat mat at around 86 with a humidifier, both are on a controller keeping it within range (70%RH, 85ish F). I use paper towels as a substrate due to cost and ease of use. The level of food my females eat results in dirty enclosures daily (with so much frass and fly debris). I've found the stale air thing to be a non issue for me, as I get into their cups to change the paper towels daily (most times) to avoid any mold, bacteria, or potential issues in the micro climate of their enclosure. Plus, it gives me an excuse to hang out with them.
> 
> Overall, they are fun, rewarding, and not too difficult to care for (regardless of the hype). As long as you keep them in the appropriate climate, you will do fine. They are a tropical species, the hardest part of their care is just making sure they stay warm and humid enough. An experienced keeper such as yourself will have no problems ?
> 
> Definitely show us some photos when your nymphs arrive. I just ordered more and I'm stoked!!


Thanks so much! I had heard a few different things about humidity and heat, but I think I know what I am doing now! Thanks very much! I will try to post good pics when I get them but they may be too tiny for pics! I am getting them L1.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thanks so much! I had heard a few different things about humidity and heat, but I think I know what I am doing now! Thanks very much! I will try to post good pics when I get them but they may be too tiny for pics! I am getting them L1.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ooh, tiny babies!!! Exciting! 

I keep mine at 70% RH, but 60% to 80% is a good range. Even keeping it as humid as they say, mine *still* want and need misting at least once a day. I find once a day misting is fine, if the humidity is controlled to the proper range, but yeah, they looove to drink water and even love it when I mist them directly. Make sure any climbing surface you use can handle the humidity, as popsicle sticks and fake flowers tend to mold or be too wet, causing issues with stale air or grip during molting. I've found the best success with plastic canvas bug ladders and tulle on the lids

Males eat far less and are very small. The females grow substantially with each molt, but the males stay very close in size from molt to molt, until the final molt. My male, Charlie, who molted to adult sooner than I anticipated successfully molted in a 12oz cup, which it turns out was plenty of room. He is about 1.2 inches as an adult. I moved him to a 32oz enclosure just to make sure he could have room to climb around if he wanted. 

I would move your females to larger enclosures in advance once they hit L4, as they grow a lot at molt from this stage.

If you have questions once your nymphs arrive, I'll help as much as I can!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Ooh, tiny babies!!! Exciting!
> 
> I keep mine at 70% RH, but 60% to 80% is a good range. Even keeping it as humid as they say, mine *still* want and need misting at least once a day. I find once a day misting is fine, if the humidity is controlled to the proper range, but yeah, they looove to drink water and even love it when I mist them directly. Make sure any climbing surface you use can handle the humidity, as popsicle sticks and fake flowers tend to mold or be too wet, causing issues with stale air or grip during molting. I've found the best success with plastic canvas bug ladders and tulle on the lids
> 
> Males eat far less and are very small. The females grow substantially with each molt, but the males stay very close in size from molt to molt, until the final molt. My male, Charlie, who molted to adult sooner than I anticipated successfully molted in a 12oz cup, which it turns out was plenty of room. He is about 1.2 inches as an adult. I moved him to a 32oz enclosure just to make sure he could have room to climb around if he wanted.
> 
> I would move your females to larger enclosures in advance once they hit L4, as they grow a lot at molt from this stage.
> 
> If you have questions once your nymphs arrive, I'll help as much as I can!


Do you know what Instar you can tell the gender of the orchid? I want to make sure that I keep the males at a proper temperature to slow them down. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Do you know what Instar you can tell the gender of the orchid? I want to make sure that I keep the males at a proper temperature to slow them down.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


At L4, the color band is clear, but before that you can still tell with a margin of error. I was able to accurately sex mine before L4. I used a combination of segment counting, color band, and size of leg petals to decide.

Females have less abdominal segments, as with all mantises, and the last segment is larger. It can be tough to see on L2 nymphs clearly.

The color bands are present, but can look confusing, i.e. not quite all one color but rather a mix of 2. I noticed my males were a more definite muddy pink brown, and nymphs I thought might have any greenish tint in their bands did end up as female. If you have one you think has any greenish hue, analyze their leg petal shape. Females have rounder and larger leg petals, while the males are more narrow and triangular. I'll try to attach photo examples for you. 

An infographic I found online





Brian, one of my males. Notice the shape of his leg petals:





I suppose you can scroll back up to Heidi and look at her leg petals in comparison to Brian's.

I was correct, luckily, on all my guesses using this combination. I don't know if my orchids were L2 or L3 when I received them, so they may have been at L3 and perhaps easier to sex. At L4 the green or pink/brown band is quite obvious, as is the size difference.

If you can't tell on your L2s, then wait until L3 and try again. The nymphs I just purchased are being shipped as soon as the hit L2, so I'm excited to see them and maybe help determine better where my current Orchids were in their life cycle when I received them. 

As to males and cooling...I don't know what to think.  All the care sheets tell you to cool the males to slow their growth. If you reference my 'Determining an instar' thread Here you'll find a link to mantidkingdom. He says slowing males via cooling causes infertility, which defeats the whole purpose of slowing their growth. I don't know who is right, so I'm currently keeping my males at 72 to 75 and my females at 85 to 87. This way, my males are cooler than my females, but not cold, if that makes sense. I've read some things saying to keep them as cool as 60 degrees F! 

I can say, my males seemed to be less healthy and happy when I was keeping them 68 to 71 degrees F. I raised the temp by a few degrees and they seem much better now.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Thanks so much for the help! Where are you getting your new orchids from?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

@MantisGirl13 I ordered 8 nymphs from Mantid Kingdom, because I saw he had an ootheca hatch on IG. They will ship in the next week when they hit L2. Where are you getting your L1s?


----------



## MantisGirl13

DeShawn is great! I am getting mine from Mantis Dictator on the forum.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Edward is molting to adult right now! Excuse the poor image quality; the tulle is in the way


----------



## River Dane

Good luck with the molt! Keep us updated


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the molt! I thought it was kinda funny because my dad's name is Edward ?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

He has molted well and is looking cute! Also, Jane, one of my Orchid females, molted while I was at work. She is now at the same instar as my other 3. I'll get some good photos tomorrow


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt


----------



## Graceface

Here is Jane, post molt. She looks so much bigger now! I'll get more photos today, yesterday I was too busy to spend time taking photos, and this was all I got


----------



## MantisGirl13

She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is a beautiful one. Cool picture jane and her molt.


----------



## Graceface

May I present to you to the 3 newest adults in our house! 

Edward:



Brian:



Gordon:


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! I love Gordon 's colors! I have never seen such a bright pink in an adult before!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow! I love Gordon 's colors!


So do I, Gordon is a beauty and Brian is cute too


----------



## Graceface

I'm proud of them! They are all so cute ❤

Gordon didn't look that pink to me in person, perhaps it is the camera, or the background. I'm at work now, so I can't verify lol. Some of them were looking *quite* pink before the molt so I hope it isn't just an optical illusion. Maybe my purple bug ladders worked!! I'll examine him closer tonight and tomorrow to see if he truly is that pink.


----------



## Graceface

Hazel molted last night and is looking big! I think she is L5


----------



## MantisGirl13

Beautiful! Hazel is a perfect name for her. She is either pre-sub or sub-adult.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Itsdelliott

Your collection is dope! Mantis goals right here


----------



## Graceface

Itsdelliott said:


> Your collection is dope! Mantis goals right here


Haha, Thanks! All I have currently are Ghost and Orchids, but I have quite a few of each! With my ghost L3 nymphs from an ooth hatch and the Orchids I have showing up tomorrow, I think I'll be up to 41 Ghosts and 21 Orchids ? 



MantisGirl13 said:


> Beautiful! Hazel is a perfect name for her. She is either pre-sub or sub-adult.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks! She is beautiful and demanded to hang out with me today when I cleaned her enclosure and checked on her. 

I bought her from Mantids Galore as L2, but they molted while being kept communally. This is her 2nd molt since I isolated them, so I think she is presub.


----------



## MantisGirl13

That is a lot of ghosts and orchids!

I got my adults from MantidsGalore when they were L2 as well! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> That is a lot of ghosts and orchids!


Yes, I am staying very busy with them! 

Also, Gordon really is that pink! ?


----------



## hysteresis

I wanna be like y'all when I grow up.

????


----------



## Mantis Lady

Hazel has a nice color too


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Yes, I am staying very busy with them!
> 
> Also, Gordon really is that pink! ?


Wow! That is awesome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> I wanna be like y'all when I grow up.
> 
> ????


And I know you are joking around with this, but you don't have to grow up! I'm only 13!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Haha @MantisGirl13 I knew that and meant to "grow up" in this hobby.

Im so new, that information is literally hand-to-mouth. 

When I moved Lola to the big tank, she stopped hunting. I read posts from you and others regarding cutting up the feeders and offering them by hand, guts first. NOM. NOM NOM ?

Lazy Lola just wants to perch. Water with a qtip. Another thing I learned on here. She's fat and happy because of information y'all share on here. 

ONE day, i hope to have ghosties and orchids, and maybe a slow poke idodolo. LoL. When I grow up in this hobby. ?


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> ONE day, i hope to have ghosties and orchids, and maybe a slow poke idodolo. LoL. When I grow up in this hobby. ?


Ghosts are pretty easy to care for, I bet you are ready to 'grow up' into caring for them ?

It's hard not to have mantis envy seeing everyone's cool collections on here!


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface

It's especially hard being in Canada. 

Im pretty sure it's easy enough to buy Chinese and European ooths at the greenhouses / nurseries here. In season. 

Exotics? Difficult. Not like I can order up nymphs and ooths online here. It's very underground. 

I messaged w another Canadian on here, maybe 20 minutes from our place that said he had ooths in the fridge both European and Chinese. At the moment I'm unsure if he was offering for sale or just saying. LoL.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> @Graceface
> 
> It's especially hard being in Canada.
> 
> Im pretty sure it's easy enough to buy Chinese and European ooths at the greenhouses / nurseries here. In season.
> 
> Exotics? Difficult. Not like I can order up nymphs and ooths online here. It's very underground.
> 
> I messaged w another Canadian on here, maybe 20 minutes from our place that said he had ooths in the fridge both European and Chinese. At the moment I'm unsure if he was offering for sale or just saying. LoL.


Lame sauce! I'm only about 2 hours drive from BC, Canada, in WA state, but can't send you any mantises ? Damn customs laws! Wanna make a run for the border and pick up some Ghosts from me? ??


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface

When I lived in Edmonton Alberta that might've been feasible. Where I live, I can find a tall hill or escarpment near Lake Ontario and see Buffalo and Rochester across the water. ?

TY though. ??


----------



## Graceface

I received 11 tiny baby Orchids from DeShawn today! OMG there are so cute and small. Here are a couple choice shots (they are so hard to photograph, as they are very small and fast ?)

O-20:





O-22:









O-23:





A few of the best shots. Everyone has numbers instead of names for a molt until they reach L3 and I can try to sex them.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

So cute! Maybe next summer I can get some orchids.... Wishful thinking here!


----------



## hysteresis

OMG ?


----------



## Mantis Lady

They are soooo cute


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! So pretty! I can't wait for mine to molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Letty molted again! I believe she is sub adult now but she may be pre sub. She is so big now, this picture doesn't do her justice ?


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

Graceface said:


> Everyone﻿﻿ has numbers instead of names for a molt until th﻿ey reach L3 and I can try to sex them. ﻿


What instar are they in the pictures?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! She is Beautiful! Congratulations on the molt! 

How long does it take an orchid mantis to molt from L1 to L2? My L1s are 11 days old and I am wondering when they will molt their first molt.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> What instar are they in the pictures?


They are L2 currently



MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow! She is Beautiful! Congratulations on the molt!
> 
> How long does it take an orchid mantis to molt from L1 to L2? My L1s are 11 days old and I am wondering when they will molt their first molt.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


They should molt every 20 (ish) days. If kept very well fed and warm, they might molt in 2 weeks


----------



## MantisGirl13

ok, Thanks! I know that in most species the molt from L1 to L2 is a little over a week, so I was just wondering. 

MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

Graceface said:


> They﻿ are L2 cu﻿rrently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours ago, MantisGirl13 said:
Click to expand...

Ok great!


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> ok, Thanks! I know that in most species the molt from L1 to L2 is a little over a week, so I was just wondering.
> 
> MantisGirl13


I've been having my females molt in 14 or 15 days, and as little as 10 for some of them at their earlier molts, like L3 to L4. I feed my girls ALOT of flies, as I'm trying to speed them up so you may experience slower molts if you feed sparingly or keep them in the 70s and not the 80s or 90.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> I've been having my females molt in 14 or 15 days, and as little as 10 for some of them at their earlier molts, like L3 to L4. I feed my girls ALOT of flies, as I'm trying to speed them up so you may experience slower molts if you feed sparingly or keep them in the 70s and not the 80s or 90.


Ok. Thanks! I am excited to see the color change from L1 to L2! I am hoping to be able to slow my males and speed up my females so they all mature at around the same time.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

@MantisGirl13 Yeah I was stoked to see some of their molts in the shipping cups. They look so different from L1 through L3. It's fun to see the transition


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> @MantisGirl13 Yeah I was stoked to see some of their molts in the shipping cups. They look so different from L1 through L3. It's fun to see the transition


Yeah, I bet! I'm excited!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Bellatrix molted again and is now the same size as Hazel. I caught her mid molt and got a photo, but it isn't the best shot.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt. I love Bellatrix color. She is beautiful.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Beautiful! I love the coloring! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Heidi molted again on Halloween. Here are a couple shots of her I took yesterday 









Kevin, a male orchid, molted to adult overnight. I'll get pics of him later


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz with the molts. They both are beautiful.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

She is gorgeous!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! She is truly beautiful! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Thanks, everyone! Here is a cute pic of my newly molted adult male orchid, Kevin, posing for the camera


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ooh, he's beautiful! Do you have any females that are subadult?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ooh, he's beautiful! Do you have any females that are subadult?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I have 4 females, but I'm not 100% sure of their instar.

I believe Letty and Heidi are subadult now. They just molted recently, so I will find out for sure in the next month when they either molt again or molt to adult. 

Jane is due for a molt any day now, then she will be the same instar as Letty and Heidi. 

Ingrid is due for a molt also, but she may be an instar ahead of her sisters and may be subadult currently. I say that because she was larger upon arrival, and currently her wing buds and abdomen are huge, making me think she may be molting to adult this time. She hasn't eaten in 4 days so I'm hoping she will molt tonight. She is always hungry, so it's not like her to ignore food unless a molt is imminent


----------



## Graceface

Flynn is molting to adult right now! Had to leave him and go to work ?


----------



## Mantis Lady

Aww missing seeing a molt  Hope you ca seeing another mantis molt soon.


----------



## MantisGirl13

How did his molt go? If Ingrid's wingbuds are fat, then she should be molting to adult! No eating is a good sign! I hope she has a good molt.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Flynn molted successfully,  but still no molt from Ingrid. Today is day 5 of no food. I'm going to offer it, as I have been daily, but it is lending weight to my guess that she will molt to adult. In her previous molts, she never took this long or refused food for so many days. I am a bit concerned, as I am a worrier and have anxiety issues. I'm sure she is fine and is going to molt when she is ready ?

I'll get pics of her swollen wing buds and of freshly molted Flynn a little later


----------



## Graceface

Here is Ingrid today:


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the molt of flynn.

Ingrid is indeed very close to her final molt. The last molt take some time to prepare for. So a longer time of no eating. I hope she will molt fine and get beautiful wings.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Here is Ingrid today:


Yay! She will molt any day to adult for sure! I want to see pics when it happens! Keep us updated!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay! She will molt any day to adult for sure! I want to see pics when it happens! Keep us updated!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


She is hanging on the lid of her enclosure now. I hope she molts tonight! If she does, you know I will be too excited not to share! I haven't had a female Orchid molt to adult yet, so she will be my first.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> She is hanging on the lid of her enclosure now. I hope she molts tonight! If she does, you know I will be too excited not to share! I haven't had a female Orchid molt to adult yet, so she will be my first.


This is so exciting! Did she molt last night?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

I hope she will molt while you are still awake and not doing it at night.  and did she molt last night?


----------



## Graceface

She molted last night!

Luckily, I got out of work early and I was here to help her, because her exoskeleton was stuck on the end of her abdomen. It was causing her to not be able to get her rear legs onto the shedding surface, so she was hanging by 2 legs from the lid.

 After she got her wings inflated, I ever so carefully got out her enclosure, lifted the lid, and helped her out of the last bit. It came right off and she seems fine now. I haven't gotten her out yet this morning, but she is huge and beautiful!

I'll get some photos later for you guys. I'm just so proud of her!!!


----------



## Graceface

Here is Ingrid...with wings! So proud of her ❤ 









She may have sustained damage during her mismolt. One of her wings isn't sitting flat, and I'm not sure her cercus, or the end of her abdomen, is normal looking. Maybe someone else can help me tell. Here are some closer shots I took of the area in question:

A bit hazy, because it is through the 32oz cup:





Here is the area cropped from another photo:





She hasn't shown interest in food yet, which is to be expected. I'm hoping she will be fine, and that her cercus is normal so she can breed


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen

Beautiful! 

I have no idea about her cercus... Not my area of expertee. But I am sure someone will happen along to relieve your curiousity!

Thx for the Ghosts @Graceface, one molted to L4 today.


----------



## Graceface

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I have no idea about her cercus... Not my area of expertee. But I am sure someone will happen along to relieve your curiousity!
> 
> Thx for the Ghosts @Graceface, one molted to L4 today.


Yes, I'm hoping someone else can help verify if her cercus is normal. 

Glad to hear your Ghosts are doing well. I was going to ask you if they molted yet, their siblings are starting to molt to L4 as of yesterday


----------



## MantisGirl13

I am so glad she molted! Her cerci look fine to me, and her wings are not a huge worry. She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Thank you, @MantisGirl13 ? I'm so happy and proud of her! 

Jane molted to subadult last night. I can't wait for my her and my other 2 subs to molt to adult, too!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Thank you, @MantisGirl13 ? I'm so happy and proud of her!
> 
> Jane molted to subadult last night. I can't wait for my her and my other 2 subs to molt to adult, too!


Awesome! Can we see some pics of Jane?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Here is Jane perching on the tulle. I'll take some better photos of her today at feeding time


----------



## MantisGirl13

She is really pretty! My L1 orchids just finished molting to L2 and they are such pretty colors!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> She is really pretty! My L1 orchids just finished molting to L2 and they are such pretty colors!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Congrats on the molts! I had a couple of my tiny L2s molt to L3. Still tiny, lol! They take on more of the appearance above as of L4


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Congrats on the molts! I had a couple of my tiny L2s molt to L3. Still tiny, lol! They take on more of the appearance above as of L4


Yeah, I sure can't wait for L4!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on all the molts  and Ingrid finally has her wings. she looks beautiful


----------



## Graceface

Thanks all, but I'm sad to say Ingrid is dying  I have a thread about it in the Health Issues section, but I think she is dead now, I'm just too sad to check on her


----------



## hysteresis

So sorry, @Graceface.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Sorry for your loss. @Graceface Ingrid was a beautiful mantis.



Graceface said:


> but I think she is dead now, I'm just too sad to check on her ﻿


I can imagine that *hugs*


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh no! I am so sorry! Do you know what happened?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

No, I don't know what went wrong @MantisGirl13 She had a few brownish spots yesterday, but I didn't think she was ill. Now I know she was  I don't think I could've done much at that point, tbh. Something must've gone wrong between her molt from presub to sub and only became apparent when she was unable to develop normally in preparation for her final molt. Idk...I'm going to just keep on loving my sweet girls and hoping for the best lol.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> No, I don't know what went wrong @MantisGirl13 She had a few brownish spots yesterday, but I didn't think she was ill. Now I know she was  I don't think I could've done much at that point, tbh. Something must've gone wrong between her molt from presub to sub and only became apparent when she was unable to develop normally in preparation for her final molt. Idk...I'm going to just keep on loving my sweet girls and hoping for the best lol.


I hope it wasn't a bacterial infection as that could spread to your other mantids. I hope your other females make it to adult with no problems and live long, happy lives!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

On a positive note, Iris molted! She is my little one arm bandit, as she is missing a raptorial arm, which has made her a bit slower to progress than her siblings, but otherwise she is fine. Not the best photo, but she is a bit small still





Also, here is a brown stripe that has developed on Heidi. Anyone have any clue what this may be, or if this is bad? She seems otherwise fine


----------



## Mantis Lady

Is that not a threat pose stripe that mantids show when they feel theatend? And show a bit of it when abdomen is fat? (I never had orchids so I don't really know) I hope it is that and not something bad.

Gratz on Iris her molt. She looks beautiful with her colors.


----------



## Graceface

Little Mantis said:


> Is that not a threat pose stripe that mantids show when they feel theatend? And show a bit of it when abdomen is fat? (I never had orchids so I don't really know) I hope it is that and not something bad.


I've never seen this on any of my other Orchids before. It's hard to know because the shot is from the back, but her abdomen is pretty empty there; it was right before dinner time. I'm hoping it's nothing, but I'm paranoid after Ingrid passing.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope that Heidi is Ok! Iris is a beautiful mantis!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Thanks @MantisGirl13 I'm proud of Iris molting! I was starting to get worried about her as it had been a while since her last molt and she eats very little, half as much as my other Ghosts. She seems to be okay, just going at her own pace  She looked kinda green post molt but now she seems more yellow brown. 

Also...Domenic molted to adult last night. He is tiny! Even smaller than my other males have been. All my Orchid males are adult, so now I'm waiting on my girls to molt to adult. Here's hoping they molt soon enough to mate with my males!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Thanks @MantisGirl13 I'm proud of Iris molting! I was starting to get worried about her as it had been a while since her last molt and she eats very little, half as much as my other Ghosts. She seems to be okay, just going at her own pace  She looked kinda green post molt but now she seems more yellow brown.
> 
> Also...Domenic molted to adult last night. He is tiny! Even smaller than my other males have been. All my Orchid males are adult, so now I'm waiting on my girls to molt to adult. Here's hoping they molt soon enough to mate with my males!


Congrats on the molt! I wanna see Dominic!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Here he is! 



He is about 1/4 inch or so smaller than his siblings, and has pink legs!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Dominic looks beautiful and very pink. Gratz on his molt. I hope your girls will molt soon so you can mate them.

I am waiting on 2 mantids to molt, but they seem to take their time. They dont eat their flies.


----------



## danl82

Those orchids are lovely, especially that super pink male.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! That really is HOT pink! He is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Thanks everyone! Domenic has always been super pink and super small, I'm glad he retained the pink. Its hard to see, but even his head looks pink! He is my best hope for mating, as he is the youngest male right now. It may be 6 weeks before I have a mature adult female, barring any issues.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Thanks everyone! Domenic has always been super pink and super small, I'm glad he retained the pink. Its hard to see, but even his head looks pink! He is my best hope for mating, as he is the youngest male right now. It may be 6 weeks before I have a mature adult female, barring any issues.


I hope that you have an adult female soon and that Domenic can mate with her when the time comes! Maybe his babies will have his awesome colors?!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

If this happens @Graceface... we're coming for a little cross-border shopping!


----------



## Graceface

@hysteresis lol, you are always welcome to make a run for the border and pick up some immigrants  

I'm hoping the pink is a genetic linked trait. Heidi is a bit more pink than her sisters, so maybe if I breed her with Dom we will get pinker babies! I'm not too sure how breeding and color works for mantids, so I will find out the old fashioned way 

I'm keeping all my finger crossed to be able to breed my current mantids without sourcing more males


----------



## Graceface

Arthur, one of my male Ghosts, molted last night. I believe he is a sub adult now. I tried to take photos, but they didn't save so I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the molt


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Arthur, one of my male Ghosts, molted last night. I believe he is a sub adult now. I tried to take photos, but they didn't save so I'll try again tomorrow


Cool! I can't wait to see pictures!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

I was able to get the pictures I took of Arthur to upload, so here he is standing on his molt. I think he is a sub adult now


----------



## Mantis Lady

A cool pic of him with his molt


----------



## hysteresis

Ghosts are so cool-looking!


----------



## MantisGirl13

OOh, Cool! Yes, I am pretty sure he is a sub now!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78

Just sat down and decided to read this whole thread. My, was that a good choice I made! Your mantids are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Have you ever though of keeping anything besides Orchids and Ghosts? I think that might be cool.


----------



## Graceface

Cole 78 said:


> Just sat down and decided to read this whole thread. My, was that a good choice I made! Your mantids are ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Have you ever though of keeping anything besides Orchids and Ghosts? I think that might be cool.


Thank you! I've kept other species like Carolina and Chinese in the past, but had never tried any 'exotic' mantids. Part of my goal in getting and raising mantids this go around is breeding, which I've never done before. Its been a long feeling road, but I'm almost to a point where I can breed my collection. Once I successfully breed, I will have waaaaay more specimens than I do now, adding to my mantis workload. I feel it would be a bad decision to get more species until I am certain I can handle what I've already got on my plate. I wanna be good at what I do, and Orchids are my favorite, so my focus is there. The end goal is potentially becoming a breeder/supplier of Orchids. I hope to one day have multiple bloodlines on hand so I can perpetually outbreed and always have specimens available. Its gonna be a long while before that happens, and step one is successful breeding. We'll see where this crazy adventure takes me.

Spiny flowers are so cute though, I am definitely tempted


----------



## Graceface

Exciting times here with a few molts. Biggest one: Letty is an adult! She molted Yesterday









She molted sooner than I expected, after putting off food for one day. I don't know why, but I didn't move her to a bigger enclosure and she molted in her 32oz cup (off of the bug ladder and not the tulle on the roof). I had her new pad ready, I really don't know why I didn't move her  She seems to have mismolted a bit, her right raptorial arm is a bit wonky. It works, but doesn't sit properly. I saw her trying in vain to clean her eye with her femoral brush, as her arm wont reach that way, which made me sad as it is my fault. She may have damage to her right eye but it is hard to tell. She is hunting flies and eating fine, so I think she is gonna be okay.





In other mantis molting news, 2 of my Ghosts molted to sub adult last night. 

Here is Fiona:





And Cam:


----------



## Cole 78

Congratulations on all the molts! And sorry about Letty's mis-molt. Might want to post in the health issues section about her right raptor ill arm. Praying she gets better!


----------



## Graceface

Cole 78 said:


> Congratulations on all the molts! And sorry about Letty's mis-molt. Might want to post in the health issues section about her right raptor ill arm. Praying she gets better!


Thanks! I don't think there is anything that can be done about Letty's mismolt injuries so I didn't see much point in making a thread for it. My main concern was whether she would be able to eat as well as hunt, both of which she managed okay today. I figure worst case scenario she can't hunt and has to be tong fed, which is a LOT of work considering how much I imagine she will be eating (sub adult females eat an insane amount of flies at a time, so I can only imagine how much adult females eat!). I gave her 4 flies as a test, she ate 2 and partially ate one (looks like she dropped it, which can be expected since she has an arm malfunctioning). One is still evading her; she is staying perched on her enclosure lid not really moving around much. I'll give her a bunch more tomorrow and see how she does

She is eating and tracking prey, always a good sign, so I'm hopeful Letty will do fine


----------



## MantisGirl13

Beautiful! I am glad you have an adult orchid! And congrats on all of the molts!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Beautiful! I am glad you have an adult orchid! And congrats on all of the molts!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks! Ive had many males so far, just no females until now. Heidi is ignoring food and looking ready to molt, so I will have another one soon! She was about 3 days behind Letty in her previous molts so maybe tonight is the night


----------



## MantisGirl13

Do you have any males for her? I hope Heidi molts soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Do you have any males for her? I hope Heidi molts soon!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yes, I have 3 who are about 3 wks mature right now. I'm hoping they will hang on for her!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on all the molts  I am still waiting for 1 last molt, and that is Ayaweya. She hasn't eaten for days now.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope that your males can hang on for another two weeks! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

I haven't posted an update in a while, (mostly because I couldn't get photo bucket to upload my photos, lol) so here is the latest happenings here

Heidi and Jane are both adults now. Heidi will be going on her first date with Flynn next week. We will see how it goes. 

Bellatrix (my subadult green ghost) is about to molt to adult. I'm so excited! It'll be my first adult ghost 

Iris, my one armed ghost female, is changing color to green! She was rusty brown until she hit L6. Below is a photo of her cool new colors


----------



## Mantis Lady

She looks beautiful. I can keep hope that Spooky might turn green too.


----------



## Graceface

Bellatrix is molting right now in broad daylight! So excited!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Bellatrix is molting right now in broad daylight! So excited!


Awesome! Firing up the pom poms!

Go Go Bellatrix!


----------



## Graceface

I think the cheering helped... She is an adult! I don't want to disturb her until later, but she looks like she has molted just fine 

Photobucket isn't uploading right now (ugh) so I can't share the bad photo I took. I'll take better shots later and maybe it will actually upload them

I'm so proud of her!


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface that's awesome! 

We take our little bits of joy wherever we can. 

Yes, pics when you're able.


----------



## Graceface

Looks like my bad photo uploaded (finally!) Here is Bellatrix standing next to her molt, in triumph


----------



## hysteresis

So when they molt they _NEED _their back legs to work?

What if they have a damaged rear leg? Do they adjust?


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> So when they molt they _NEED _their back legs to work?
> 
> What if they have a damaged rear leg? Do they adjust?


Yes, they shimmy out of their skin and grip the old exoskeleton with all legs as they emerge, then flip and climb up it. So, they do use all of their legs. I have had mantises with missing legs or missing tarsi molt just fine, if that helps you feel better


----------



## MantisGirl13

She is beautiful, @Graceface!! Congratulations!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface 

Thank you very much. THAT is great information for a newcomer like me.

My injured H. venosa girl needs a better left rear leg and new left raptorial tarsus (floppy). She can hang from all six tarsi through. 

Here's hoping!


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> @Graceface
> 
> Thank you very much. THAT is great information for a newcomer like me.
> 
> My injured H. venosa girl needs a better left rear leg and new left raptorial tarsus (floppy). She can hang from all six tarsi through.
> 
> Here's hoping!


She should regenerate limbs/tarsi and molt well despite injuries. If she can hang from all 4 back legs she will definitely be fine, imo.

I've read instances here of mantids so severely injured they had to be taped in place and still molting successfully, so I think your girl stands a good chance with her injuries


----------



## Mantis Lady

gratz on the molt


----------



## Graceface

Here she is, my first adult ghost! Bellatrix is so pretty! Her wings are a more yellow color, but she kept the green


----------



## hysteresis

Gorgeous ghost!


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the molt! She is a beauty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

It's been a while since I last posted an update, so... 

With Jane passing away on Christmas eve, I have no adult female Orchids currently. 

Zarana just molted to L6 a few days ago, and I have 4 L4/5 females now, too. 

I just received 10 L1 Orchid nymphs. Really cute to get to see the lil Kung Fu babies! One was DOA, one isn't doing well today, but the others seem fine. 2 molted overnight, so 3 of them are now at L2. The red and black didn't last long, but I'm glad I got to see it  I need to get some pics uploaded to Photobucket to show you guys

Still no more adult Ghosts, but it's only a matter of time. I have 2 subadult females, 3 subadult males, and a presub male that should be molting any day now. Can't wait to see more wings


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface

Sorry for Jane. I meant to follow up and ask how she was doing. 

So cool that you work with the orchids. I hope you get your succesful pairing and many ooths!


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> @Graceface
> 
> Sorry for Jane. I meant to follow up and ask how she was doing.
> 
> So cool that you work with the orchids. I hope you get your succesful pairing and many ooths!


Yeah, I'm still pretty bummed about Jane and the loss of all my adult females (one by one). I'm hoping whatever afflicted the females won't be an issue going forward. It seemed like a disease, with the rapid onset and brown spots. I'm deep cleaning all the enclosures and the aquarium with bleach before I use it again, just to be safe. I've tweaked anything I can think of to eliminate any other problems.

Meanwhile, my males are chugging right along like tanks, lol. Fingers are crossed for Zarana and my other girls. 

Adventures in feeders: I had a bad batch of houseflies, which caused me to run through my Blue Bottle supply faster than anticipated, resulting in a domino effect feeder shortage. More flies are ordered, but I have none now! Soooo, today I bought and fed small crickets until my next batch of BBF's arrive. I wasn't sure if they would go for crickets, since I only feed flies typically. Today I learned that in a pinch they will totally eat crickets. Fun times at Grace's house!


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface crickets all over Orin's book. Responsible feeding of crickets is fine. All my mantids have gone for them. The trick is to have something that allows the crickets to climb towards the mantis.

I remember being all paranoid when we lost "Mantissey", our first eva'. 

I'll never feed crickets carrots again though. Nor the dubias. Although, a few experienced breeders say there's nothing wrong with feeding feeders carrot. 

Le sigh...

Your new ladies will be fine. You've done all there is to do!

Flies... ive only fed ones caught in the house to the europeans. I haven't bought the black soldier flies _yet_. What constitutes a bad batch of flies?


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> @Graceface crickets all over Orin's book. Responsible feeding of crickets is fine. All my mantids have gone for them. The trick is to have something that allows the crickets to climb towards the mantis.
> 
> I remember being all paranoid when we lost "Mantissey", our first eva'.
> 
> I'll never feed crickets carrots again though. Nor the dubias. Although, a few experienced breeders say there's nothing wrong with feeding feeders carrot.


I lost my 1st ever mantis to crickets and decided to avoid them as feeders. Flies are their preferred food and they won't hurt a mantis.

Why not feed crickets carrots? 



hysteresis said:


> @Graceface. What constitutes a bad batch of flies?


They didn't ever hatch, that makes em bad. 500 non hatched fly pupae


----------



## hysteresis

Mantissey OR Mantissy. I never resolved that. LoL



Graceface said:


> I lost my 1st ever mantis to crickets and decided to avoid them as feeders.


Me too.  Maybe.  Probably not.  It was @MantisGirl13  that pointed out to me that if we had Mantissy for six weeks, he could have simply died of old age. That was my first ever topic.

I know my mantis care regime has developed. He just might've lived a _bit_ longer under better care. Lola too! I no longer think carrot-fed crickets killed him.



Graceface said:


> Why not feed crickets carrots?


I found posts like these. Mantissy didn't vomit that I saw, and I was observant. But he did just keel over in the middle of the night.:

https://www.mantidkingdom.com/are-crickets-bad-for-mantids/

"I did however notice one problem. If I fed my crickets carrots, the mantids would vomit a bit. This usually would not kill them, but they did seem to get a little sick. This would happen just about every time with a few species (wahlbergii, desiccata, mendica), especially if I used crickets straight from a petstore or as soon as they arrived in the mail. Most cricket suppliers use carrots for moisture. Now I wait a day or 2 before using new crickets. I gutload them with my own food and use water crystals for moisture. I should also note that I only use light colored, healthy looking crickets as feeders."

[COLOR= black]https://www.instructables.com/id/Raising-praying-mantises/[/COLOR]

"*The most important thing with crickets is be sure that they were not fed on carrots*! Crickets that are fed carrots become poisonous to mantises. Within a week of eating carrot-fed crickets, the mantis's mouth will turn black and then will expel a black viscous liquid either orally or anally, followed by death. Luckily, Petco and other major pet stores do not feed their crickets on carrots. ..."

[COLOR= rgb(85, 85, 85)]You can find posts that go on for miles about this.[/COLOR]



Graceface said:


> They didn't ever hatch, that makes em bad. 500 non hatched fly pupae


Broken flies. LoL.

Yes, that's a problem, hey? I need to make it over to the reptile store and buy some flies.


----------



## Graceface

@hysteresis Oh geez! I've heard of people having issues with crickets so I just decided to avoid them to be safe. Bellatrix (adult female Ghost) was eating a larger one and we saw her trying to eat a piece of something out of its guts that looked like plastic. We removed it from her mandible to be sure, but I don't like this. It was blueish green and I think it was sponge bits; pieces of the water sponge they included in the container. Not cool. Petco in my town doesn't have loose crickets, just the prepackaged mostly dead ones. Small town living at its finest! I actually don't mine flies one bit, but the crickets bother me on many levels. 

All the mantises I keep eat flying insects and could happily live their entire lives eating flies (which is fine by me). I have considered trying to raise moths as feeders since they are bigger than flies typically, but I have yet to look into it or locate a source of moths. Plus, I worry their fuzzy bodies and large wing mass would be mostly inedible


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Bellatrix (adult female Ghost) was eating a larger one and we saw her trying to eat a piece of something out of its guts that looked like plastic. We removed it from her mandible to be sure, but I don't like this. It was blueish green and I think it was sponge bits; pieces of the water sponge they included in the container. Not cool. Petco in my town doesn't have loose crickets, just the prepackaged mostly dead ones. Small town living at its finest! I actually don't mine flies one bit, but the crickets bother me on many levels.


That's wild hey? the reptile stores I frequent, as well as the Petsmarts in our area use water crystals and cricket chow. I've never seen anything like that! How upsetting!



Graceface said:


> I have considered trying to raise moths as feeders since they are bigger than flies typically, but I have yet to look into it or locate a source of moths. Plus, I worry their fuzzy bodies and large wing mass would be mostly inedible


We caught different moths in the summer for the europeans and the results were always the same: Little wings in the bottom of the enclosure! 

The mantises sure liked them, though. In general, I think mantises love flying prey... really sets them off! That's why I want some flies for them too.


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Broken flies. LoL.


Haha   

@Graceface I am sorry to hear about Jane. I hope your new babies are doing well and that you have some breeding successes with the next few to molt to adult! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> That's wild hey? the reptile stores I frequent, as well as the Petsmarts in our area use water crystals and cricket chow. I've never seen anything like that! How upsetting!


Yes, here is a photo of the sponge they included as a water source. The offending material rescued from Bellatrix's mandibles was the same color as the sponge 



I love flies as a feeder. Idk how hard it is to find flies in Canada. Blue bottles are great and I never worry about them harming my mantises in any way. The mantises seem to love them, too. A few have been thoroughly confused by the crickets. Bellatrix had no qualms grabbing and devouring a larger 'medium' sized cricket. She is fat now. The orchids ate them, but the males weren't too keen on hunting them off of the floor. The girls were happy to eat, as usual. They are bottomless fly pits and seem to never get full from L5 through sub adult


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Haha
> 
> @Graceface I am sorry to hear about Jane. I hope your new babies are doing well and that you have some breeding successes with the next few to molt to adult!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks @MantisGirl13 I'm trying to heal the heartbreak of losing Jane, Letty, and Heidi with Kung Fu babies! I have some L4/5/6 girls doing well now, so I have hopes it will be fine this time.


----------



## Graceface

Here are a couple of pictures of my lil L1 Orchids for your enjoyment


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface

Looks like a little candy mantis!  

You're so fortunate!  That's sooOoOooo cute!


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Yes, here is a photo of the sponge they included as a water source. The offending material rescued from Bellatrix's mandibles was the same color as the sponge


I've never had anything like that when I buy crickets. The water crystals I see where they're kept are clear.



Graceface said:


> Idk how hard it is to find flies in Canada.


I know a reptile store where I can buy black soldier fly cups, so I think i'm taking the boys fly shopping tomorrow. We didn't make it out today.

Maybe pick up an Exo-Terra for Noël too.

If I tried a bit harder, i'd likely find a BBF breeder. I'm running out of dubias (not immediately) and need to pick some up too. Lots of listings for them.

Anything is possible in the Toronto area.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> I've never had anything like that when I buy crickets. The water crystals I see where they're kept are clear.


Yes, I use the clear water crystals for my flies. Petco sells them in the form of Fluekers cricket feed, which are just yellow dye and vitamin water soaked crystals, but the crickets they sell don't use them as a water source. They are clearly eating the sponge material. If I'd had more time, I would've flushed the cricket's systems for a few days, but the whole reason I got them was being in a pinch and needing feeders now. In the future I will flush them before feeding, having seen the potential consequences firsthand. 



hysteresis said:


> I know a reptile store where I can buy black soldier fly cups, so I think i'm taking the boys fly shopping tomorrow. We didn't make it out today.
> 
> Maybe pick up an Exo-Terra for Noël too.
> 
> If I tried a bit harder, i'd likely find a BBF breeder. I'm running out of dubias (not immediately) and need to pick some up too. Lots of listings for them.
> 
> Anything is possible in the Toronto area.


Idk how big Black Soldier Flies are on the scale. Are they bigger than houseflies? The same size? 

I like blue bottles because they are very large. I wish I could somehow get the horse flies I see around here I the summer to breed without dead things and feeding blood. They are big AF! Maybe I can catch some when it warms back up. I worry about feeding wild caugh bugs to my captive ones. Don't want them to get sick or something


----------



## hysteresis

Yeh, parasites.

Adult BSF reach 5/8" to 3/4".

They look like wasps a bit.

Should work.

@Aristalochia says they're slower flying.

I figure that that will make it easier for Noël to take them.

Roland and Randall the rhombos too, after a couple molts.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Yeh, parasites.
> 
> Adult BSF reach 5/8" to 3/4".
> 
> They look like wasps a bit.
> 
> Should work.
> 
> @Aristalochia says they're slower flying.
> 
> I figure that that will make it easier for Noël to take them.
> 
> Roland and Randall the rhombos too, after a couple molts.


I just Googled them, and they are a creepy looking bunch! I'll stick to my BBFs


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> I just Googled them, and they are a creepy looking bunch! I'll stick to my BBFs


 fair enough!


----------



## Graceface

Exciting news! Hazel, a female Ghost Mantis, is an adult! She is a pale yellow now, but before her final molt she was a coppery brown/tan. So beautiful 

I snapped a few photos, but they are all not great  my phone doesn't like to focus on small things. I'll take some better ones later this am and post for you guys. I was just too excited to not share the news right away!


----------



## hysteresis

Congratulations on Hazel's molt!


----------



## Graceface

Here she is, ladies and gentlemen... Hazel (cat in the background because... cat )


----------



## Graceface

Here is a lil L2 baby munching on a Hydeii. They grow up so fast!


----------



## hysteresis

Oh boy. I've got it bad! 

I'm almost shaking looking at your ghosts. And the baby orchids!


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Oh boy. I've got it bad!
> 
> I'm almost shaking looking at your ghosts. And the baby orchids!


I absolutely LOVE Ghosts! They are super cool and fun. Hazel is so beautiful, and Bellatrix too. I can't wait for my males to molt to adult. I have 3 male subs who molted recently and one male presub who is about to molt. So... It'll be a while until I get to see a male adult Ghost but I am excited 

Orchids are fabulous little creatures as well. Such lookers, and the females are charmers. Their daddy must've been a thief, because they steal my heart every time


----------



## MantisGirl13

hysteresis said:


> Looks like a little candy mantis!


LOL   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Here she is, ladies and gentlemen... Hazel (cat in the background because... cat )


She is beautiful! Good job!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Their daddy must've been a thief, because they steal my heart every time


That's gold! Hahaha!


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> That's gold! Hahaha!


I love cheesy pick up lines lol


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> She is beautiful! Good job!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks so much! I learned a lot from you about Ghosts


----------



## Mantis Lady

I hope your cat won't eat Hazel  She is beautiful


----------



## Graceface

Little Mantis said:


> I hope your cat won't eat Hazel  She is beautiful


Thanks! I don't typically let my cats anywhere near my mantids, just for safety. I usually lock them out of the room. They loooove to attack bugs, so I don't take chances. My husband let the cat in the room and he (the cat) was being very good so I let him stay. He seemed fascinated by Hazel, but kept his distance. I made sure he was at least a meter away


----------



## Graceface

Super frustrated and upset to say Zarana is injured from the one and only cricket I fed her. I have a thread about it in health issues, but I'm just so upset about it idk what else to do. 

Also, Flynn, an adult male orchid, seems to be dying of old age. One of his tarsi isn't working, and he was hanging loosely from his lid when i checked on him. I gave him honey water, but he is unresponsive to stimuli, and it's not looking good for him. 

Bad day over here


----------



## Mantis Lady

Awww, poor Flynn and Zarana



Graceface said:


> Also, Flynn, an adult male orchid, seems to be dying of old age


Too bad mantids don't live for years. I wish they have longer lifespans.



Graceface said:


> Super frustrated and upset to say Zarana is injured from the one and only cricket I fed her.


Ugh, crickets can be nasty. I will read the topic there.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> Thanks so much! I learned a lot from you about Ghosts


   Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## minomantis

I loved reading through all of this and seeing the progression of your Mantids! I might have to do the same! So cool! So glad that I have the pleasure of taking care of Iris! Can't wait!


----------



## Graceface

minomantis said:


> I loved reading through all of this and seeing the progression of your Mantids! I might have to do the same! So cool! So glad that I have the pleasure of taking care of Iris! Can't wait!


Awww, thanks! I'm happy to send her to someone who will give her the same love and appreciation she gets with me  She's my friend and I'll be sad to see her go! Send me updates


----------



## Mantis Lady

minomantis said:


> I loved reading through all of this and seeing the progression of your Mantids! I might have to do the same! So cool! So glad that I have the pleasure of taking care of Iris! Can't wait!


Make her a topic and posts pics and updates


----------



## Graceface

No new adults yet, but here is a shot of Dash, a subadult Ghost


----------



## hysteresis

Look at that crown. Wow!


----------



## Mantis Lady

He has a lot of spikes on his headpiece, cool


----------



## minomantis

Wow, he's stunning!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Such a handsome man!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Thanks all! He is my favorite male currently. I have about 15 right now! Dash has cool tiger stripes all over and is mottled shades of tan and brown. Really interesting paint job; the picture doesn't do him justice


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Really interesting paint job ...


That's funny.


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> That's funny.


I love cars


----------



## minomantis

Grace, how do you upload pictures? I'm trying to do it on my phone and it keeps telling me that the file is too big. Just curious.


----------



## hysteresis

I can help.


----------



## Graceface

I use Photobucket to host right now @minomantis and follow the instructions @hysteresis linked above. It's not difficult, just time consuming.

Does this mean we get to see a picture of Iris?


----------



## hysteresis

I link from a dropbox folder.


----------



## Graceface

Presenting Fiona, freshly molted to adult as of last night. 









Now if only one of my males would molt to adult. I have 3 adult females and all my subadult males are just taking their sweet time


----------



## hysteresis

Ghosts are beautiful. 

Love this.


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13

I love her color!!!  

Congrats on her molt. She really is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Finally, I have an adult male Ghost! Here is Cameron, aka Cam. 









Looks like he minorly 'snorked' himself; his crown is slightly bent, and his wings look a bit bent at the tips, but he is otherwise fine. It's hard to see in the photos, but his wings are slightly iridescent. Really cool!


----------



## hysteresis

They truly are regal, aren't they?

I am so excited that I will be able to see this with my own eyes in time.

Hello Cam!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt.

Cam is beutiful. I like his wing color.


----------



## Graceface

Little Mantis said:


> Gratz on the molt.
> 
> Cam is beutiful. I like his wing color.






hysteresis said:


> They truly are regal, aren't they?
> 
> I am so excited that I will be able to see this with my own eyes in time.
> 
> Hello Cam!


Thank you! He is so impressive, and his shiny wings are an unexpected treat to behold. They look so much like a dead leaf, then you catch a shiny glint. And his antennae! So huge and golden!! Just really, really cool  

I can't wait for my other subs to get their wings, too!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Cam is beautiful! I love his crown. Ghosts are so majestic! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Live in action at my house: Bellatrix laying her first ever Oothecca!!! (I will put a video on my mantis IG, for those interested)


----------



## minomantis

I didn’t even know Bellatrix mated! Lol


----------



## Graceface

minomantis said:


> I didn’t even know Bellatrix mated! Lol


They will lay oothecca regardless of mating. It isn't fertile, sadly, as I just now have a male adult as of yesterday  Still happy to witness it!


----------



## Mantis Lady

An action photo of ooth laying. cool


----------



## Graceface

I have an IG account for my mantids, and I posted a video of her laying the ooth as well. It's @all_things_mantis if any of you wanna check it out  I post vids of my mantids there

Yesterday, I transferred Bellatrix to a new enclosure with more sticks to induce her to lay, and it worked! She was looking quite ready, so I'm glad she was able to lay successfully


----------



## hysteresis

Nvm  

I had posted referring to Cam.

Their respective species didnt come to mind. LoL.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congrats on the ooth, It certainly is huge! If only it was fertile...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats on the ooth, It certainly is huge! If only it was fertile...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Right?!! Now that Cam has molted to adult, I could actually breed my Ghosts. Just gotta give him time to get mature. I have 3 adult females and 3 subadult males who should molt to adult soon, too


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> Right?!! Now that Cam has molted to adult, I could actually breed my Ghosts. Just gotta give him time to get mature. I have 3 adult females and 3 subadult males who should molt to adult soon, too


Your windows will be fogging up.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Good luck with breeding!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Good luck with breeding, that they will give you fertile ooths


----------



## Graceface

Dash molted to adult last night! I'll get some pics later today, but he is so cool! Now I have 2 adult male Ghosts


----------



## MantisGirl13

Congratulations on the molt! Post some pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Here he is... Dash, the adult Ghost Mantis


----------



## minomantis

Oh he's stunning and there is some green on him right?


----------



## hysteresis

Cool dude strutting his stuff! 

Hey, is that a stainless table top?


----------



## Graceface

minomantis said:


> Oh he's stunning and there is some green on him right?


He's kinda tan-ish and brown so far


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Cool dude strutting his stuff!
> 
> Hey, is that a stainless table top?


It's a cookie sheet  I use them to partially cover the tops of the aquariums that house my enclosures, and as a work surface when I clean/feed.


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> It's a cookie sheet  I use them to partially cover the tops of the aquariums that house my enclosures, and as a work surface when I clean/feed.


Cool. Very cool.


----------



## Mantis Lady

His colors are beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13

Graceface said:


> It's a cookie sheet  I use them to partially cover the tops of the aquariums that house my enclosures, and as a work surface when I clean/feed.


Ingenious!   

Congrats on the molt! He is beautiful. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ingenious!


Thanks! I'm a baker as well in my spare time, so I have loads of bakeware handy and the cookie sheets are doing the trick  They were like, 1.99 at Goodwill 



MantisGirl13 said:


> Congrats on the molt! He is beautiful.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you! I'm so stoked to finally have adult males. They are super cool, even cooler than the females!  I love their long antennae  Arthur and Gustav should be molting soon, too, so there are more to come!


----------



## Graceface

Here is Utah! 





Gustav: 

 



I will get photos of Arthur later as well


----------



## MantisGirl13

Utah is so pretty! Gustav is a handsome guy.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

Very nice!


----------



## Graceface

Here is Giselle, who molted to adult last night. 







I came home from work to find her on the side of her enclosure near the lid with uninflated wings. I worried something was wrong, but then saw she had molted and was climbing up to hang and inflate her wings. She is totally fine and curious  She climbed on my hand a bit before I gave her water and let her rest. 

Her 2 sisters should both be molting any day now, so stay tuned for more Orchid photos!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Beautiful girl! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

Gratz on the molt. She is beautiful


----------



## hysteresis

Wow. So majestic.

Congrats!

Do they have any trouble molting off the plastic canvas?


----------



## Graceface

hysteresis said:


> Wow. So majestic.
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you!

Cant seem to get the quote function to insert here, lol but.... In re: the plastic canvas... 

No, not that I've seen. They prefer tulle, I think, but it is hard to use the tulle with my current adult female enclosures.


----------



## Graceface

Here is Lilly:





She retained pink in her legs and leg petals, which is pretty cool because I have yet to have an adult female keep any of her pink coloration through the final molt. To see a video of her drinking water, click here

One of my males molted to adult yesterday as well. That makes 4 adult males, with 3 subs behind them. 

Barbie should molt to adult any day now, and I have another sub right behind that, and 2 females who just molted to L6.

Fingers crossed there will be some breeding going on in a few weeks!


----------



## Mantis Lady

Lilly is beautiful


----------



## Graceface

Little Mantis said:


> Lilly is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## MantisGirl13

Lilly is the perfect name for her! She is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis

I love the pink! 

She's lovely!


----------



## Charoozz520

She's gorgeous! Seeing all your beautiful Orchids makes me super excited to get one in the near future!


----------



## Graceface

MantisGirl13 said:


> Lilly is the perfect name for her! She is beautiful!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks! I'm liking flower related names, and thinking of using more in the future. Seems fitting 



hysteresis said:


> I love the pink!
> 
> She's lovely!


Right? I'm so excited that she kept it! 



Charoozz520 said:


> She's gorgeous! Seeing all your beautiful Orchids makes me super excited to get one in the near future!


Thank you! I love Orchids, they are beautiful and super fun to care for.


----------



## hysteresis

Graceface said:


> I love Orchids, they are beautiful and super fun to care for.


You know what? I find orchid care to be fairly straightforward.  So far anyway!

I fret much more over blephs and gongys. Even the panthers wig me out.

I lost a female panther last night. It just never settled in like the other female or the male. Wouldn't even take hydei!

Orchids always eat. Are always bright, and prey aggressive. Love 'em! 

I look forward to you having succesful pairings!


----------



## Graceface

Sorry to hear about your Panther, @hysteresis That's too bad 

Caring for Orchids is pretty straightforward, in general. Breeding has been more of a challenge so far.

Xena won't lay her infertile oothecca or accept a male, I'm beginning to worry about her a bit. She is fine, but looking fat and doesn't seem to like any of the sticks I've offered her. She doesn't even walk on them  I don't have the ability to let her go 'free range' anywhere to lay, or have any live plants to give her to lay on, either. Some of the options I used (like popsicle sticks, natural sticks and some fake plants) grew mold within a day so I discontinued using them.

Xena seems like such a picky lady, I'm hoping some of my newly molted females will be easier to deal with, but we shall see. Xena is my 1st attempt at pairing Orchids, so I'm unclear as to whether Xena is truly picky or this is just what it is like to pair Orchids.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope that your other females are more receptive! Xena does sound moody!

-MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface

Barbie molted to adult last night, and she is big! 





She is right at 3 inches long and beautiful! I included a photo of Xena with a ruler below, for reference. Xena measures almost 2.5 inches

Also big news... Xena _finally_ laid an Oothecca! I was beginning to get worried, but this morning (at some point) she laid it on the lid of her enclosure (and not on any of the 3 sticks I offered ). Whatever, I'm just glad she laid one! I'm wondering if she will be receptive to breeding now, since she hasn't as yet. Either way, here is the proud momma of an ugly, infertile ooth.


----------



## hysteresis

@Graceface

Both gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope that the ooth means that she will be receptive to mating! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

See it as ooth laying practise. Her ooth looked better than Cochises first ooth.


----------



## mantisfan101

Love the almost yellowish tint she has.


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## Graceface

mantisfan101 said:


> Love the almost yellowish tint she has.


Yes, she is yellow and it is beautiful! She has yellow in her leg Petals and on the inside of her raptorial arms. 

I sold her to @River Dane recently and he is trying his luck breeding her. I miss her, though! She was really stand-offish when I got her (I think her previous owner didn't handle her) and I thought she didn't like me! I bribed her with honey powder/bee pollen and she became my BFF 

Lesson of the day for you kiddos: bribing people with food works. Give people tasty snacks and they will like you


----------



## hysteresis

You bake. You're #1 fren.


----------



## Graceface

@hysteresisYay! I #1fren!


----------

